# I took the company tag off a shirt to put on my own, is that legal?



## Drick23 (May 28, 2008)

I'm about to start my own clothing line. I have some items picked out from Anvil and Gildan. I making altercations to these items and also want to my label in the neckline.
So, I put all the nessesary info I need on the label along with my logo. Do I need to put somewhere on my label that this garment was manufactured by Gildan or Anvil? Do you have to get an 'OK' from these companies to take their label off to sell as your own?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You can remove the company's label and put in your own but all required information must be replaced. Such as country of origin, RN Number and care instructions, etc.

Katrina

Here is a thread o this issue:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p5569-post22.html


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Drick23 said:


> Do I need to put somewhere on my label that this garment was manufactured by Gildan or Anvil? Do you have to get an 'OK' from these companies to take their label off to sell as your own?


No & no.

You do need to keep records of the shirts you've relabelled though (as well as ensuring your new label has all the legally required info, as Katrina said).


----------

